# EVO Warranty / Super Six Hi-mod



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So has anyone been involved with a recent warranty claim involving their 2010 or 2011 SuperSix Hi-mod? Cannondale may still have 2011 SuperSix Hi-mod framesets to replace any warranty claims, but that won't last. 

I'm just curious to see if Cannondale will replace a 2010 / 2011 SuperSix Hi-mod with an EVO. I really doubt that they will.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*Warranty*

Most companies will replace like and kind meaning a SS for a SS. If they have none your size, they will move you up into the newer model. Sometimes you can get the rep to give you a hint when those older frames will be gone so you can move up the ladder.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I know someone that received a new same year supersix hi mod. Sounds like they still have some around.

Regarding the warranty. IMO if the Evo took the place of the hi mod that is what you should receive.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

Get to know your rep! Chances are the better relationship your shop has with him, the better you will make out in any claim like this. From my experience, the outcome of these type situations is almost directly related to how much the rep wants to look around or how much they want to make the shop happy. If you shop sells a ton of cannondales, you will do better.

The rep for my shop is a pretty good guy and they sell a ton of cannondales. He was able to get me a SSHM frame set for well below wholesale as a favor to the shop. It came out to about 30% of retail.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> Most companies will replace like and kind meaning a SS for a SS. If they have none your size, they will move you up into the newer model. Sometimes you can get the rep to give you a hint when those older frames will be gone so you can move up the ladder.


You used the term 'most companies' ...........Cannondale ain't MOST companies. Before DOREL took over and before a guy named "Bud" assumed control of warranties, Cannondale was pretty cool about things. Actually they are still good to deal with in most situations regarding a warranty. 
But the facts are, Cannondale will and does replace your broken frameset with a lesser model. Ask all the guys with a 2009 Hi-mod SuperSix that had their frames replaced with the 2010 non-mod SuperSix. Think about that for a moment. You dropped $3,200.00 to buy a Hi-mod SuperSix and it was replaced with a non-mod frame.

Sure some people get better than normal treatment. They are customers lucky enough to live in an area with a very strong rep who has some PULL at C'dale. It's the customer's and reps who are associated with HIGH volume (read; BIG $$$$) shops that fair the best.
And lets not forget about shop employees. They always come out on top as they should. If an employee is on a C'dale and they get shafted in a warranty swap do yo think that same employee is going to promote the product. NO WAY.

My point, my gripe, why isn't it a level playing field out there? Why isn't a warranty handled the same way time and time again regardless of where you live or who your rep is? 

I'm getting worked up over nothing though. I haven't got a warranty claim. I'm just really curious to see what is going to happen to a cyclist with a warrantied 2010 / 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix because I ride a 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix. And out of the (7) Cannondales I've owned through the years, (2) have failed.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Schmack said:


> Get to know your rep! Chances are the better relationship your shop has with him, the better you will make out in any claim like this. From my experience, the outcome of these type situations is almost directly related to how much the rep wants to look around or how much they want to make the shop happy. If you shop sells a ton of cannondales, you will do better.
> 
> The rep for my shop is a pretty good guy and they sell a ton of cannondales. He was able to get me a SSHM frame set for well below wholesale as a favor to the shop. It came out to about 30% of retail.


Schmack................that's awesome, I'm happy for you. And yes, a good rep is KEY to the situation. But from the sound of your post, you WORK in a shop. Am I correct?
If that's the case, your situation doesn't apply to us pedestrians.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

I know a guy who had a size 60 himod replaced by a Evo, 2 months ago here in Brazil.. it took almost 6 months for his new frame to get to his hands though, partly due to our customs I guess, but partly due to the same old reasons.. it is just too much time IMO..


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

leo santos said:


> I know a guy who had a size 60 himod replaced by a Evo, 2 months ago here in Brazil.. it took almost 6 months for his new frame to get to his hands though, partly due to our customs I guess, but partly due to the same old reasons.. it is just too much time IMO..


Well that's interesting to hear. A cyclist with a Hi-mod got an EVO as the replacement. It took (6) months? Well I would take an EVO in (6) months over getting a non-mod right now.

Any other stories out there?


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

Not a shop guy, just support my local shop. Sometimes it's worthwhile to spend a few extra bucks on tubes and tape! So it does apply to regular guys. My wife got a similar deal on her bike.

Read though, I ride the shop ride twice a week and have no issue wearing their kit.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You'll get whatever the "equivalent" model is to your HM. So today that is the Evo. 

One of the shop guys had a insert rip out of his System Six...he got a SS6 HM as a replacement. When he got his System...it was the top of the range frame.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> You'll get whatever the "equivalent" model is to your HM. So today that is the Evo.
> 
> One of the shop guys had a insert rip out of his System Six...he got a SS6 HM as a replacement. When he got his System...it was the top of the range frame.


Agreed, Cannondale will give you the equivalent. But what is that exactly. What is the equivalent to a 2011 Super Six Hi-mod?

Are you just speculating or do you have real world facts and examples? The precedent set by your friends System Six does not apply to the Super Six Hi-mod / EVO scenario. Sorry, it just doesn't apply. 
I'll say it again. When the 2009 Hi-mod Super Sixes failed they were replaced with 2010 non Hi-mods. Top of the line 2009 bike replaced with the second tier frame. That is a fact.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not 'equivalent' right away. If one needs a 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod to be replaced and they still have some in your size, that's what you'll get. If they don't then you get a newer generation considered equivalent. Then, you always have the option to upgrade but with an upgrade fee.

The 2009 Hi-Mod vs 2010 standard Mod was a good deal IMO. The 2010/2011/2012 non-Hi-Mod SuperSix are lighter, stiffer, just plain better frames than the previous generation SuperSix Hi-Mod... and guess what, the Hi-Mod designation is more a way to differentiate frames, they both have about 6 different carbon types depending where on the frames. And technically, the 2010/11/12 non-Hi-Mod SuperSix has more Hi-Mod carbon in it than the previous Hi-Mod SuperSix. And honestly, I doubt anyone here, heck even the Liquigas guys can't feel any difference between the Hi-Mod and non-Hi-Mod 2010/2011 SuperSix while riding, your scale might, you might by hand with both bare frames, but you wont when riding. In your case though, you had a Hi-Mod 2010/2011 so you shouldn't get a 2012 non-Hi-Mod SuperSix but a 2010/2011 Hi-Mod or an Evo if they're out of the Hi-Mod.

As for some saying it's a pre-Dorel - post-Dorel thing, that all was sweet and easy before and not anymore, I don't agree. Usually, it's the rep that decides if it's a warranty claim or not, that gets the ball going and that can put pressure to get things moving faster. Cannondale are generally very good to work out warranty claims but, as was the case before and after Dorel came in, not all reps are the same and not all shops are either. Some customers have had bad experiences before and after but it's usually due to a rep that doesn't do his job as well as he should or the shop itself.

And about delays, it can often be due to availablity and production overload at the factories, if the demand is higher than the production can handle, delays can stretch. Again, a good shop with a good rep should be able to tell you things like they really are for delays.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan, everything you said is SPOT ON. Your post contains NO controversial statements as I read it.
As I said earlier my 2011 S Six Hi-mod has not failed. I'm just curious as to what will happen if it does. Sort of preparing for the worst and hoping for the best. I've had (2) Dales fail so it is something I'm sensitive to. I'm looking for 'real world' and CURRENT warranty claims to see what is happening.

I admit, It is a bit early for all of this right now. Cannondale still has 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix warranty frames in stock. I checked after I started this Thread. So for anyone with a current warranty problem involving a 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix they are no doubt getting their bike replaced with the exact same model. 

So far (1) member stated that a 2011 Super Six Hi-mod was replaced with an EVO.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not so sure if Cannondale still has HM frame frames since they are running short of materials beside I had to wait 9 months for my wife 2011 team edition bike.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> I'm not so sure if Cannondale still has HM frame frames since they are running short of materials beside I had to wait 9 months for my wife 2011 team edition bike.


I was on the ph today with a large West Coast shop. Cannondale has 2011 Hi-mod SuperSixes in stock and they are priced to MOVE. They don't have many, and not sure which sizes, but they have them. 

I got the impression that they are clearing out all old stock including their warranty replacement frames.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I've handled multiple Hi-Mod warranties and all have been replaced with 2012 SS frames. No Evos were given as replacements. Want to upgrade? Open up the wallet. It isn't cheap.

One customer has upgraded. He purchased a SS Ultimate in 2008. It cracked, his replacement cracked, the replacement for that one cracked. Now he's on an Evo, after paying for it. The only perk is that I got him his frame in a week. And I'm sure this one will crack as well.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> I've handled multiple Hi-Mod warranties and all have been replaced with 2012 SS frames. No Evos were given as replacements. Want to upgrade? Open up the wallet. It isn't cheap.
> 
> One customer has upgraded. He purchased a SS Ultimate in 2008. It cracked, his replacement cracked, the replacement for that one cracked. Now he's on an Evo, after paying for it. The only perk is that I got him his frame in a week. And I'm sure this one will crack as well.


*Bam !!!!!!!!!!!!! * And there it is! No Soup for you!!!
Finally, a voice of truth above all this din of speculation. Dustin is for real and doesn't have stories of how his grandmas' third cousin thought they got an EVO when the old Model A bit the dust.
And to upgrade from your ( $3,200.00 ) 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix to swing your leg over a ( $3,500.00 ) 2012 EVO will cost you a cool $1,600.00. Makes a lot of frickin sense doesn't it?
My $1,600.00 comment is based on the Frame Up-grade pricing from 2011. 

Dustin I can't even imagine being you when you have to break that kind of news to a SuperSix owner. You must be trained in Grief Counceling or Jujitsu.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dustin, I have to ask.
During the span of the 2010 and 2011 seasons if a 2010 or 2011 Hi-mod cracked, then surely they were replaced with Hi-mod frames. Cannondale would have had stock of Hi-mod warranty frames. Right?
And I would think that by August 2011 that the stocks of Hi-mod SuperSix warranty frames would have been depleted. Right?
So any warranty claims for a Hi-mod that happened this past Fall of 2011 would have been replaced with the 2012 non-mod SuperSix. Right?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Right, if a Hi-Mod cracked while they were available, it was replaced with a Hi-Mod. I think the transition for common sizes might have happened earlier than fall, can't remember, though.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dustin,
I'm starting to understand why you ride the brand that you ride.
I may be joining you shortly.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

And as long as I'm expressing my, (shall we say concerns). Some may already know this and some may not but; all of the Cannondale sales rep's areas were modified. AND a Cannondale rep now has to handle Cannondale, GT and Schwinn. 
DOREL from the start said they would maintain a separate division to handle only specialty IBD's carrying Cannondale. And that their downmarket product would remain in its own division.

Again, who knows......maybe DOREL is trying to breathe some respectability back into the GT and Schwinn names. I see nothing wrong with that. I'm old enuf to remember when GT was a hot brand and everyone knows Schwinn was the best of the best in its day. Who was it, Pacific Cycle that ran Schwinn into the ditch?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Right, if a Hi-Mod cracked while they were available, it was replaced with a Hi-Mod. I think the transition for common sizes might have happened earlier than fall, can't remember, though.


Talk about 'luck of the draw'. Your Hi-mod cracks in May and you get a Hi-mod. 
The next guy's doesn't crack until Sept.............and he gets a non-mod.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You know what I say? You are thinking about this waaaaay too much. Your bike is fine, just ride it.

You seem to spend more energy and time trying to find a way to bash Cannondale than you should IMO. You're starting this thread and trying very hard to find some negative resolutions (while there are way more positive ones).

And what are guys breaking 4 bikes in 2 years doing? Are they 300lbs on 14lbs race bikes? Do they crash a lot? Do they tighten every bolts to 85NM? Or are they just very unlucky?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

130lb cat3 masters racers

120lb masters national champion woman

Oddly enough, it's the smaller folk that are getting their stuff warrantied.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Big Dan!.............I hear ya man, and I believe in what you say. I like your posts. They are informative and you contribute a lot to this Forum. You have a nice Blog. 
I agree, keep it all above board. Keep the positive vibes flowin baby. I make a consorted effort to make positive posts. To contribute what I may know in an effort to help those just starting out. I'm not being cynical, I truly mean what I'm saying. Bashin comes in (2) varieties; those against companies and those against each other here on the Forum. I will not get involved in personal, immature attacks against members. But I feel companies are 'fair game'. 

I've been on (2)wheels for over (20) years. I want to eat Lucky Charms and fart rainbows every single day. But sometimes people have to express how they feel about a consumer product. I could complain to my wife but her reply would be, "I understand honey, it will get better". 

I was wondering about the current warranty model used for the 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix. So it occurred to me, 'ask the community'. I was hopeful and very positive. Like an ill-informed consumer I really thought a warrantied Hi-Mod Super would be replaced with the EVO. This isn't some hypothetical situation I dreamed up. I went through an unbelievably bad experience when my 2009 Hi-mod Super failed. That bike lasted (2) months. And I currently own the 2011 Hi-mod Super. So this is very real to me. Additionally, I posted because everyone knows industry people are here among us. 

I started out being very hopeful but when Dustin described Hi-mod Super owners being given 2012 non-Mod Supers................well, I guess my emotions got involved. I know that Dustin is for real. He ain't makin this stuff up. You can't walk into a shop and say, "excuse me, but if my Hi-mod fails, what will be the replacement". And you can't ask the ladies in Bedford either. But in this free format environment some facts can be found. 

Yes I have a chip on my shoulder placed squarely there by Cannondale. Ya know Dan, whenever you see "warranty" in a Thread title it ain't gonna be Easter bunnies and cup cakes. So let me have my voice. Prominent members on this Forum have bashed and bashed extensively about the length of time it takes to get a newly ordered bike / frame and about how long it takes to get a warranty replacement.

*Answer one question;* do you agree with the policy that a consumer owning a failed 2010 / 2011 Hi-mod Super should have it replaced with a 2012 non-mod? *Do you?*
At the very least I think those consumers should be allowed to pay the retail difference if they choose to get on an EVO. The retail difference is $300.00, not $1,600.00

They say cycling is the new golf. Doctors and lawyers trading in the titanium drivers for an $8,000 Cervelo California (or whatever that thing is called).This new customer base may help us all create a little push back for these unsatisfactory situations. 

You said you interviewed a DOREL exec in Canada. And that he welcomed any and all Feedback, good or bad. Please, forward this Thread link as fast as you possibly can to that gent. Please!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is interesting I will talk to the rep next week and see what is the real story in regards to replacement.The MSRP for Super Six HM was around $2600 and even if you have to pay for the upgrade I don't think it's more than $1K for replacement.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

All pricing info can be found in the Aftermarket section of the Dealer Handbook/ binder thing. It is more than $1k.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> This is interesting I will talk to the rep next week and see what is the real story in regards to replacement.The MSRP for Super Six HM was around $2600 and even if you have to pay for the upgrade I don't think it's more than $1K for replacement.


You don't have to wait for your rep. Just call 1 800 245 3872. It is easy and free.They even answer ph calls on Saturdays 'til noon.

A customer service rep stated very clearly to me that if your 2011 Hi-mod SuperSix fails that they will replace it with the *'same'* or *'comparable'* frame based on availability. 
And the 2011 Hi-mod is NO LONGER AVAILABLE in the common sizes. She then said that if you ride one of the common sizes that you would rcv the 2012 non Hi-mod SuperSix. And that Cannondale considers the 2012 non Hi-mod to be the *'comparable' *bike. 

If you want to up-grade from your broken 2011 Hi-mod Super to the EVO then you will be handing over $1,750.00
Zamboni you obviously work in a shop but you're not looking at the Dealer Price Sheet that should be there in the shop.
A hi-mod Super never had and MSRP of $2,600.00
You are quoting pricing based on the "Frame Exchange Program". Trade in a Dale and get approx 25% off the MSRP.
2011 Hi-mod Super; MSRP $3,200 - 25% = $2,400
2012 EVO; MSRP $3,500 - 25% = $2,625 

I'm not making these numbers up. They were quoted by a Bedford PA based customer service rep.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> This is interesting I will talk to the rep next week and see what is the* real story* in regards to replacement.


I must say that your comment that you are going to get *the real story* is a bit insulting to the others posting here.
It comes across as if you are the only source for accurate and up to the minute 'Dale news and facts. 

Dustin is local to me. He's as real as you and me and he makes his living wrenching on Cannondale and many other very high end rides.

After you consult with your rep, please report back exactly what he / she said.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't work at the shop but I should negotiate with the appropriate cost for replacement since I aleady paid for the HM version which is not that far off from MSRP.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sorry ..............I'm not sure what you are saying. Please re-state.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I understand your side... I just think it's usually better to enjoy the moment, especially when things are okay and there are good chances your current bike won't fail.

As for your question. I too wouldn't be very satisfied if I had a a 2010 Hi-Mod replaced by a non-Hi-Mod. And I find it a bit surprising. I may check into that to know if it's the company or a particular rep that decided to go that route.

Maybe they do that to discourage people to intentionally damage their frames to upgrade to a newer model?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I understand your side... I just think it's usually better to enjoy the moment, especially when things are okay and there are good chances your current bike won't fail.
> 
> As for your question. I too wouldn't be very satisfied if I had a a 2010 Hi-Mod replaced by a non-Hi-Mod. And I find it a bit surprising. I may check into that to know if it's the company or a particular rep that decided to go that route.
> 
> Maybe they do that to discourage people to intentionally damage their frames to upgrade to a newer model?


I appreciate you engaging in the conversation and replying to the question.
My sources for info have been a 2011 National Top Ten Cannondale dealer and a customer service rep in Bedford, and their replies were identical. I'm by no means always right but I try to post facts. Yes I post speculation. That's part of the discovery process to get the conversation rolling. 

Let us know what you discover on your end.
The funny thing for me (actually sad) was my belief that by getting on a 2011 Hi-mod Super that my 'position' would be solid for a few years. I reasoned that if I had the 'top of the line' and I then experienced a failure, I would still be able to ride the best bike they make. That reasoning didn't even get me past the first season with this Hi-mod Super.

As far as hand wringing, obsessing, crying into my pillow........it only happens in front of the keyboard. My rides involve oxygen debt induced tunnel vision and NO I'm not the one attacking. With the exception of a dog or insane driver, nothing gets to me on the bike.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I may check into that to know if it's the company or a particular rep that decided to go that route.


In addition I also meant to say; 
all sales reps were removed from the process. There is an in-house team dedicated to warranties and all claims, (bikes) MUST be sent to Bedford. That was explained to me this week by a Bedford employee.
Sales reps were too inconsistent in their determinations and some were too lenient as defined by Cannondale execs. Again, the same Bedford rep made this statement.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Bedford rep was wrong. All of my warranties since the most recent change have happened via pictures, emails, and phone calls. Daryl takes care of me for some reason. 

Oddly enough, the only frame I've had to send back to anyone in the past few years was a 2010 Sworks Tarmac that had Campy cranks installed.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Bedford rep was wrong. All of my warranties since the most recent change have happened via pictures, emails, and phone calls. Daryl takes care of me for some reason.
> 
> Oddly enough, the only frame I've had to send back to anyone in the past few years was a 2010 Sworks Tarmac that had Campy cranks installed.


Interesting...........I'm sure there are exceptions to everything.
You guys are turning so many Cannondales ($$$$$) you can most likely do whatever the heck you want.

In 2010 when 'everything' went overseas I heard nothing but good regarding the carbon product being shipped to us here in the States. Those guys over there have been doing carbon everything long before we got into it.
I know it is impossible to put real numbers on it but; based on your experience has the rate of warrantied carbon product gone up, staid the same, or gone down since it all went to Asia?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Down. Way down. Hell, I'm surprised to see US made frames still on the road.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Down. Way down. Hell, I'm surprised to see US made frames still on the road.


Watch it potty mouth...................a moderator is going to swoop up in her and shut this thing down.

Another unscientific, un-quantifiable question;
Dale 
Special

least amount of (carbon) warranties?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Dale is ahead in that game. Problem is, I can point out specific frames that were problematic. And seaports, and forks. 

Special is much more isolated and sporadic. 

Fur the sake of Dale, I hope the Evos are free of issues.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Has any one has problem with EVO yet? It's too early to tell at this point give it another 8 months and see if Cannondale has the design fixed.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Has any one has problem with EVO yet? It's too early to tell at this point give it another 8 months and see if Cannondale has the design fixed.


Any takers?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not heard any issues so far... But... the Evo was released a year later than originally planned so it would get more testing and to make sure it passed ridiculously high test standards. They had some frames built a lot lighter than what we have, they're slightly over-built so they are as durable/strong as can be, I wouldn't be concerned about their strength and the factory making them have a pretty good record about manufacturing quality and quality control.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan,
IDEAL Bikes of Taiwan preps and paints the carbon EVO and many of the other carbon Cannondales. But IDEAL Bikes is not a carbon fabrication facility. They assemble and paint for many name brands.
My HI-mod has that tiny sticker on the shell that says; made in China.
So which Chinese factory actually makes the carbon frame?

It is fairly common knowledge that Kinesis has made the carbon forks for years now.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Guinea pig here! My dealer just took a picture of what appears to be a slight crack near my seat post on my 2011 Hi-Mod Supersix purchased in July of 2011. He will be showing it to the representative in the next week or so. I will keep all of you updated. (6K)


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> Guinea pig here! My dealer just took a picture of what appears to be a slight crack near my seat post on my 2011 Hi-Mod Supersix purchased in July of 2011. He will be showing it to the representative in the next week or so. I will keep all of you updated. (6K)


Man I hope for your sake and the collective sake of every 'Dale rider out there that you prove me completely wrong. I hope they pony up and set you up with a beautiful EVO.

But again, Bedford said they had a few 2011 Hi-mod Supers still in stock. Just hope they have your size. 
Here's something else to consider and this is very poignant to your situation. If Cannondale has NO stock of a 2011 HI-mod Super in your size and they say they are going to give you a 2012 standard mod then you should counter with this request; They need to search Dealer Inventory for the entire U.S. for a 2011 Hi-mod Super. They should be willing to strip a bike and ship it to your shop. I just can't imagine that every single 2011 Hi-mod has been sold, just can't be.

Checking inventory is easy and the sales reps can send out a global e-mail looking for the bike you need. It's just a matter of the sales rep doing their job and helping you out. 

And if they aren't willing to look for you, get on the ph and call the really big shops. Just tell them you are a consumer wanting to buy a bike.
Incycle Calif
Helen's Calif
Eric's Wisconsin or Minnesota?
Incycle Utah

You can search for dealers on the /Dale web site. Look for the dealers with multiple locations.

Post a pic of that crack when ya can.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

bmwk100 said:


> Guinea pig here! My dealer just took a picture of what appears to be a slight crack near my seat post on my 2011 Hi-Mod Supersix purchased in July of 2011. He will be showing it to the representative in the next week or so. I will keep all of you updated. (6K)


I hope you will get the EVO as replacement, keep us posted.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope it works out for me. Definitely want a Hi-Mod 2011 54 cm white. An EVO would be a bonus. Thanks for the advice reference surveying other dealers.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

That picture makes me sick.........................that is my exact bike!
The 2009 Hi-mod Supers cracked in the exact same place. You would think they could have solved this issue by now.

They are probably going to tell you it is paint only. And that they want to x-ray it. That's what they told my friend.
If they say they want to paint it then the B.S. has started. Bedford no longer has paint capabilities. 

Even if it is paint only, you have a (1) yr warranty against paint from the date of purchase. You said you bought it in July.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is another REAL WORLD situation. 
I have another training partner who was on a 2011 Hi-mod. He had a crack. He submitted it to C'Dale. They shipped it to Bedford. Bedford said HE cracked the bike. He made a request to have his bike returned to him. He was going to have it repaired.
Cannondale responded that they had already cut the bike into pieces and placed it in the crusher.

The resulting fight was not pretty. Be very cautious how you proceed.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

They really screwed the pooch on that one.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> They really screwed the pooch on that one.


Dustin, I'm surprised you don't know of this tale. The customer is a cop.
Ask around...........


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wait a second. I was able to read your 'unedited' post. It popped up in my email box.

You *DO* know about this sad tale.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I do.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I must say, after I heard what had happened it makes me terrified to even consider giving my bike to a dealer for inspection.
If they deny the warranty claim, o.k., then I have to deal with it. Just move on and drop $300.00 bucks to have it repaired. But you can't repair a frame that is in the crusher!

So was this *isolated* or has Cannondale taken on the new position that they don't want damaged frames back out in the wild knowing they will be repaired by some repair co.and possibly creating an un-safe frame ? 
Can you imagine turning in your Lexus and the dealership says, "well that thing was beyond it's useful service life and it couldn't and shouldn't be repaired, so we crushed it". 

Was this isolated?

And obviously in this case of the crushed frame, you weren't able to get a decision over the phone using e-mails and pictures.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Isolated. Only time that I have ever heard of this happening. Again, I've almost never had to send back a frame prior to it being warrantied. As a matter of fact, I took in a Scalpel yesterday, warranty, and will have the new frame middle of next week. This was handled with a handful of emails, 4 photos, and 3 calls. 

And I am of the opinion that that SS frame should never have needed to go back as, again my opinion, it wasn't a warranty.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hear ya, He told me exactly how the damage occurred. 
Many riders describe hitting a pot hole and then having their warranty denied. I don't feel that hitting a pot hole should get you a new bike. It is rider error. 

Your guy did not hit a pot hole but it seems he over-stressed the crap out of the front end and cracked the frame. I feel his case was rider error and not a warranty.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

You guys got me nervous now. My LBS is very good and they have treated me well. Looking forward to a good resolution.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Might be worth it to mention the crushed Super story. It is a real story and NOT urban legend. 

But seriously, you can call all over the place in an attempt to find your exact bike. And shops that have multiple locations almost always have an in-house inventory system that will allow them to see the inventory for ALL of their locations. So one location will have the answer.
If you have to do that, just tell your local guys and they will have the bike transferred to them. 

You commented that they are good guys..............that's awesome, but your concern is what the people in Bedford might do.

Well there I go 'fear mongering' again!

You are going to be fine and hopefully on a sweet EVO very soon.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

This doesn't give me confidence in buying that new Evo Team I've been contemplating.

If I were the owner of that crushed SuperSix, Cannondale would have had a lawsuit on their hands. I own a Scalpel, and I've been very happy with it, but stories like this make me concerned.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> I hope it works out for me. Definitely want a Hi-Mod 2011 54 cm white. An EVO would be a bonus. Thanks for the advice reference surveying other dealers.


Geeze. That's not a photo that's being sent in for your warranty consideration is it?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Geeze. That's not a photo that's being sent in for your warranty consideration is it?


What is your point or concern about the picture? 
Is it a low resolution shot....is that what you are getting at?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. Warranty guys and the engineers that have to confirm or deny warranty look at tons of pictures. It needs to be obvious. Beyond reasonable doubt. No cell phone photos allowed.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have another friend that had a crack in the exact same location as the pic posted above. It was in a 2009 Hi-mod. A red one, I'm sure you saw it.
He said to me that he was told that Cannondale was going to x-ray the thing. Have you ever heard a Bedford employee say they would x-ray a frame?
My friend ended up on a 56 or 58 white 2011 Hi-mod complete bike. At the time there were no frames available so they gave him cash off on a complete bike.
X-rays..............huh?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Every case is different and obvious Cannondale will makes the final call,I would be upset if Cannondale replace the regular version instead of HM and don't offer an upgrade to EVO.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Every case is different and obvious Cannondale will makes the final call,I would be upset if Cannondale replace the regular version instead of HM and don't offer an upgrade to EVO.


Couldn't agree with you more Zamboni. couldn't agree with you more.

Let's hope member; bmwk100 gets a Hi-mod or an EVO.

Let's hope Cannondale is lurking and reading all of this.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> You guys got me nervous now. My LBS is very good and they have treated me well. Looking forward to a good resolution.


Any feedback yet?


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Geeze. That's not a photo that's being sent in for your warranty consideration is it?


Negative- my LBS took a picture. I just took a quick picture for the forum. No word yet from my LBS.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If Cannondale did not have your size in SS push for EVO if you can, ask your shop to battle for you.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> Negative- my LBS took a picture. I just took a quick picture for the forum. No word yet from my LBS.


well you have a bunch of supporters here rut-in for ya.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> Any feedback yet?


Negative- went by the shop Monday and they stated the rep. has not come by.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats Bullsh*t I would be contacting Cannondale about that, You send that much money on one of their bikes and you shouldn't have to wait this long just for the Rep to "stop in".


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm riding the bike without issue and am leaving on a 10 day vacation on Monday. Thus, I'm going to drop off the bike before I leave and let them deal with it. If it is not addressed by the time I get back then I will be upset.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, at least your still able to ride it.

I wish i could have a 10 day va-ca......


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> I'm riding the bike without issue and am leaving on a 10 day vacation on Monday. Thus, I'm going to drop off the bike before I leave and let them deal with it. If it is not addressed by the time I get back then I will be upset.


I must say, I'm surprised you are still on the bike. I'm guessing Cannondale didn't tell you it was o.k. to ride it. When I have had cracked frames Cannondale stated to STOP riding it immediately.

Enjoy the time off and let us know what happens.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Hm. Odd. Rep has little to do with the warranty process these days. In the US at least.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Hm. Odd. Rep has little to do with the warranty process these days. In the US at least.


I have no reason to doubt my LBS and the manager who I ride with two or three days a week. I'm scheduled to drop the bike off on Monday and will check back when I get back from vacation in late March. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Update- I called my shop today and was advised that it appears my bike will be covered under warranty. They stated that the representative has initiated the process for the warranty claim. Since my bike is safe to ride I can be patient during the process. Will keep everyone updated as to the final resolution.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> Update- I called my shop today and was advised that it appears my bike will be covered under warranty. They stated that the representative has initiated the process for the warranty claim. Since my bike is safe to ride I can be patient during the process. Will keep everyone updated as to the final resolution.


Thanks for the follow-up. Let us know what they offer.
If it's NOT an EVO, start squeelin like a stuck pig.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> As for your question. I too wouldn't be very satisfied if I had a a 2010 Hi-Mod replaced by a non-Hi-Mod. And I find it a bit surprising. I may check into that to know if it's the company or a particular rep that decided to go that route.


Did you do any checking around?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> Update- I called my shop today and was advised that it appears my bike will be covered under warranty. They stated that the representative has initiated the process for the warranty claim. Since my bike is safe to ride I can be patient during the process. Will keep everyone updated as to the final resolution.


O.K. at this point someone at Cannondale must have made a decision of some sort, right?


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> O.K. at this point someone at Cannondale must have made a decision of some sort, right?


According to my LBS they will be contacting me in about a week. They stated that the crack is covered under warranty, so I assume that means they are in the process of obtaining a frame for me. Will report back.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 
I should really take a lesson in patience from you. You're good.

I would have been bugging someone at this point to see exactly what kind of frame they were going to supply as a replacement.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I should really take a lesson in patience from you. You're good.
> 
> I would have been bugging someone at this point to see exactly what kind of frame they were going to supply as a replacement.


If my bike was not functioning, I definitely would be all over them.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Update- my LBS called today and advised that the warranty replacement has been formally approved. But, I had to choose between a Matte Black or White/Blue Hi-Mod 2011 SuperSix frame. (I had the Magnesium White frame which I loved.) I chose the Matte Black and they are ordering the frame. Again, my current bike is safe to ride so I can be patient.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Glad to hear they will replace it with a himod frame and matt black is great choice of color.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> Update- my LBS called today and advised that the warranty replacement has been formally approved. But, I had to choose between a Matte Black or White/Blue Hi-Mod 2011 SuperSix frame. (I had the Magnesium White frame which I loved.) I chose the Matte Black and they are ordering the frame. Again, my current bike is safe to ride so I can be patient.


Well that is certainly great news. A Hi-mod for your Hi-mod.
Would be interesting to know if they found a complete bike and had it stripped or if it came from Cannondale Bedford stock. You said you ride weekly with the owner. If you get the chance could you ask him?

I'm curious about the White / Blue Hi-mod you mentioned. 2011 Hi-mod paint choices were; 
Matte Carbon, White accents (CRB) 
Magnesium White, Jet Black (gloss)(WHT)
Liquigas Team Replica (gloss)(LIQ)
By White / Blue Hi-mod, maybe they meant the Liquigas frame?

Post pics of the Hi-mod when the shop gets it all built up please.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

bmwk100 said:


> Update- my LBS called today and advised that the warranty replacement has been formally approved. But, I had to choose between a Matte Black or White/Blue Hi-Mod 2011 SuperSix frame. (I had the Magnesium White frame which I loved.) I chose the Matte Black and they are ordering the frame. Again, my current bike is safe to ride so I can be patient.


Great choice, the matte black will be lighter than your old one. Matte black are the lightests, white the heaviest!


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> Well that is certainly great news. A Hi-mod for your Hi-mod.
> Would be interesting to know if they found a complete bike and had it stripped or if it came from Cannondale Bedford stock. You said you ride weekly with the owner. If you get the chance could you ask him?
> 
> I'm curious about the White / Blue Hi-mod you mentioned. 2011 Hi-mod paint choices were;
> ...


I did ask about the White/Blue since I was not familiar with it either. The manager stated that sometimes when Cannondale does a production run of frames only they sometimes have different color schemes than what are offered with the original line. I did see a SuperSix with a White/Blue combinations (non Hi-Mod) and I was not impressed with it. Thus, I am happy with my Matte Black choice. Will post picture once I get it.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> I did ask about the White/Blue since I was not familiar with it either. The manager stated that sometimes when Cannondale does a production run of frames only they sometimes have different color schemes than what are offered with the original line. I did see a SuperSix with a White/Blue combinations (non Hi-Mod) and I was not impressed with it. Thus, I am happy with my Matte Black choice. Will post picture once I get it.


Hmmm......a non-standard color scheme on a limited production run of frames. That is interesting and goes to show 'you can still learn something new everyday'.

Curios to know if your frame came from a stripped bike or from Bedford and was always just a frame. If it was always just a frame the steer tube will be 11 3/4" long.
Whereas a stripped bike will have a pre-cut steer tube.

Is your shop going to swap parts at no charge? That can be a real sore subject in these warranty cases.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> Is your shop going to swap parts at no charge? That can be a real sore subject in these warranty cases.


What is the usual course of action in regards to LBS swapping parts? I was planning on tipping the mechanic handsomely, so if I get charged I won't be upset.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmwk100 said:


> What is the usual course of action in regards to LBS swapping parts? I was planning on tipping the mechanic handsomely, so if I get charged I won't be upset.


There is Cannondale Corp. and Cannondale Shop policy and then there is a huge Gray Area where shops act according to the particular situation.
Cannondale Corp. policy = they will not compensate the shop for the labor to swap parts
Cannondale Shop policy = they make the customer pay for the labor it takes to make the swap (I have heard anywhere from $75 to $150. I was in this exact situation in 2009 and the shop quoted me $100) I was new in the area and hadn't spent a dime in this shop.

This is all overridden by the fact that Cannondale will let customer's build their own bikes and NOT void the warranty. I built up that warranty frame myself.

Gray Area = a customer is in that shop frequently, is on a first name basis with everyone and you are spending some cash there. I would expect that customer would get the swap for FREE.

The thing that stinks in my opinion; your bike fails due to no fault of your own and based on Corp. policy you are going to be out $100.00..........HUH?
My Toyota had (2) recalls; it failed or had the potential to fail due to NO fault of my own. It didn't cost me a dime and I got loaner cars on both occasions.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Update- LBS called today and said they have received my new frame. They told me to bring my bike down tomorrow and it will be ready by COB Wednesday. Will post pics. Very excited to see how the new bike turns out.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Got my Matte Black (unpainted) Hi-Mod Supersix back from LBS yesterday. Very nice. LBS charged $150 for the build which was a little shocking. But, overall Cannondale stood behind their product and I am happy to have a new frame and a bike that I can enjoy.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Pictures please.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Matte Black


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy to see you got a nice bike!.... I own that exact same Bike (sans the Cosmics.... still rockin' Kysriums elites), and I just got in from a 15mi ride..... ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BIKE!!!! <-can't wait til I get some aero wheels of my own, so I can roll like the big boys do, LOL

BTW, mine is that same color.... Personally not too enthrawled with the white lettering.. But hey, it saves a few grams on paint compared to the white one 

Enjoy it!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very pleased for your positive outcome. 
Did you ever ask where this frame came from?Was it a stripped bike or was it always a frameset?


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> Very pleased for your positive outcome.
> Did you ever ask where this frame came from?Was it a stripped bike or was it always a frameset?


I did not ask.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There is no sticker on the seat tube should be a brand new frame.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Would cracks be as easy to spot on a matte frame?


----------

